

Ask HN: Returning faulty hard drive with sensitive data, would you? - xd

I have a hard drive loaded with sensitive data that has failed.  It is within it's warranty period and made by a very well known manufacturer.  The problem is, do I send it back for a replacement and trust the drive in their hands?  Even if the drive is inaccessible to me, I'm sure at least some data could be retrieved by them.<p>Any insight from anyone that has been in this situation before would be appreciated.
======
jerf
Have you talked to the manufacturer? Once they agreed to replace it they may
not care what state it is in. They may agree that you can physically destroy
it and ship them the remnants or something. You're probably not the first to
ask.

Alternatively: What is the value of the data, measured by the cost to you if
it is lost? If it is greatly in excess of a few thousand or something, and my
first paragraph didn't give you satisfaction, why not just eat the cost of the
drive and just replace it? Yes, I know not everybody has tons of money but if
you're looking at real losses if the data leaves your hands, well, sometimes
life hands you lemons.

~~~
xd
Sorry for the late reply. My main gripe is the draw next to my desk is now
pretty much full of lemons, and 90% of them where within the warranty period
but I done nothing as the drives contained sensitive customer data.

I'll have a word with the manufacturer, but really don't see them letting me
smash the drive up before sending it to them :D Otherwise I'll take your
advice and just eat the cost of another lemon.

